# DIY Godzilla Costume



## creatrope (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a DIY Godzilla costume. The head is largely paper-mache, with light-up LED eyes. Felt costume with cardboard spines.

http://www.creatrope.com/blog/make/godzilla-costume/


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job...glad U won! Bang into anything along the way...LOL?


----------

